# snow flake eel



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just got a new snow flake eel and he is so cool 8 '' long and black and white( love him ) best fish ever every one needs one


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I love my eels too. Just don't overfeed him. Every 2 or 3 days is fine. They have a difficult time digesting large amounts of food. Mine pokes his head out the water for food. Love it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I had my first snowflake eel in the mid-80s in a 110g tank. I trained it to eat from my hands. Used to do that for all my preds. I had a 13" volitan lionfish, and a smooth horn shark as well back then.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

so you gave him a thumbs down when you love him so much??


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

haha tipeo he loves to swim acros the ground in my 125 gallon and likes to bully my damsells lol


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a Richardsons moray eel - much better for us smaller tank people


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

cool im looking at a richerd sony eye


----------

